# Purple Horsemint in Texas as a source of honey



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

They can make lots of honey from it, but it does have a bit of a minty taste. Some folks like it and some don't.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Agreed with Gene. My bees are working horse mint really hard right now. I think it is going to be the last of my flow. 

Go grab some horse mint and smell it. Not much smell. Then rub it real good (between index and thumb). Smells like thyme to me. Really strong smell once rubbed. Just an observation.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

It's also called Lemon Bergamot, Lemon mint, and so on.

It is NOT a mint -- Mentha.

It IS related to Bee Balm -- Monarda.

Bees love it, and it is fragrant. Flutters love it too, so it must produce some nectar. I don't know that it produces a LOT of nectar. But it is pretty, easy to find, and easy to collect seeds for.

DRUR, you have identified a problem in many places with wildflowers. They're considered to be "weeds", not "forage", or "native flora" or anything useful. If you're planting, they are weeds. If you are planting Tifton, Bahia, etc., they are weeds. And if you are in a heavy Czech/German part of the state, like I am, they are UNTIDY, which is a bigger sin than weedy, even. :doh: 

We planted an acre with a native wildflower mixture. It's pretty, the bees and flutterbies love it, and it is drought tolerant. Four different neighbors have offered to come by and mow it for us -- assuming our mower MUST be broken, otherwise, we would never have let it go like that.  

In my area, the problem is getting some nectar off of it before the County mows the road sides! inch:

Sum


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Summer,

Is there a particular mixture for that is better for nectar...especially harvestable (edible) honey?

C.C.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I have had it blooming over much of my wildflower field for the past month or so- it's just about finished with the bloom. Interestingly, my bees rarely visit it, although it is reported to be a great bee plant.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

It is my most reliable bloomer, very drought tolerant. I have one jar from a few years ago deep in the multi year drought. It still hasn't crystalized at all. It is dark and has a minty or citrus taste and smell. Most people that have tried it love it. It takes a lot of it to make a crop. I have about 5 acres blooming now.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

CC, my concern was not so much nectar producing, as acclimated to the Heii that is a hot Texas summer. Think "native" rather than "producing". Try "southern" mixtures.

SUmmer


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Try Wild Seed Farms. They have well adapted natives.


----------

